# P Sazimai - male or female?



## SnakeCity (Jul 17, 2016)

Any guesses on the sex of this P Sazimai? I know the photo quality makes it quite difficult but it was a rare moment of capturing it outside its burrow! Good to see that its stunning blue coloration is beginning to show through - I've got 5 so hopefully a male/female pairing there somewhere lol!


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Ventral sexing is a guess at best but with pics like that . . . .no chance at all.

Wait for a moult for a 100% accuracy.


----------

